# The Birth of the Peacekeepers. Currently free at Amazon.



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

My name is Ricky Sides and I'm a new Kindle author. I really don't know how to classify myself. I am partially published in that Books in Motion is publishing audio versions of my Peacekeeper series, but I guess I am also independent because I am self publishing the Kindle versions.

Here's a bit of background on the first book in the series titled Birth of the Peacekeepers.

A series of natural disasters of biblical proportions occurred on a global scale. Around the world tens of millions died as a result of the earthquakes, floods, hurricanes, gigantic super cell thunderstorms and tornadoes which had ravaged the earth.

A rogue nation decided to take advantage of the chaos at that time to attack America with nuclear weapons. The American intelligence network learned of the plan and the government decided to launch a first strike at this rogue nation. This information leaked out to other nations and soon the world was poised on the brink of all out nuclear conflagration as the nuclear nations chose sides in the coming conflict.

As the militaries of the world went underground in preparation for the impending conflict most of the world was blissfully ignorant of what was about to happen. There were a few exceptions to this. The civilians who were aware of the coming war made plans to try to survive the attacks as well.

As the moment for the anticipated attack drew near, earthquakes of unprecedented intensity and numbers beset the beleaguered planet. Oddly the epicenters seemed to be located at every major military installation around the world.

When the survivors of the earthquakes looked around them the next morning they saw a world drastically changed. Most men and women struggled to cope with the devastation as best they could, but many turned to marauding as a means of survival. They preyed on the other survivors they encountered, slaughtering anyone who opposed them as they took anything they wanted.

A few of the survivors banded together to protect those weaker than themselves from the bands of roving marauders.

This was the _*Birth of the Peacekeepers*_.

*About the author.*

Ricky was Born in Florence, Alabama in May of 1958. He has a wife named Sue that he married at age 18. He has one adult son named Larry Dale.

The author studied martial arts from 1981 to the mid 1990s. He has been an avid camper and student of survival. The techniques described in his fight sequences are often from his own personal experience and training. He has taught women's rape prevention seminars in the 1980's.

The author's writing experience includes _The Birth of the Peacekeepers_, the _Brimstone and the Companions of Althea_ series which is a nine novel set based on the on line game t4c (the fourth coming) and was written by Ricky Sides under the pen name Raistlin and edited and collaborated on by a wonderful lady from Louisiana under the pen name Kittie Justice. The author also wrote a book on women's self-defense named _The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense_.










[/quote]

Read a sample of my book!

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13725.msg262954.html#msg262954

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13727.msg262982.html#msg262982

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13728.msg262994.html#msg262994

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13729.msg263001.html#msg263001

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, The Citadel. Book 6. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg404283.html#msg404283

*Ricky Sides* Short Stories. Adventures in Reading. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16207.msg310740.html#msg310740

*Ricky Sides* Nonfiction. The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18808.msg466759.html#msg466759


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome!

Here's a link to your book:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, you beat me to it, Lynn. Oh, well, since I already made the link, I'll post it too. 











at $1, I'm going to try the first one.

You can find all five of Ricky's books at Ricky Sides, Kindle

Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you very much. I haven't figured out how to do that yet, I try the link maker but it can't find the books.

And thank you Betsy. You're too kind.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought it on August 24th, gotta give it a bump on my Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you very much. I haven't figured out how to do that yet, I try the link maker but it can't find the books.
> 
> And thank you Betsy. You're too kind.


Ricky--

there's a problem with the Linkmaker 2.0 because of a change in the way Amazon manages the Kindle book database. We're hoping it's temporary. In the meantime, you can use the Linkmaker 1.0 http://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php to make image links, it's a bit more complicated but very doable, you need the ASIN number and a link to the cover image.

Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I bought it on August 24th, gotta give it a bump on my Kindle.


Thank you for buying a copy. I'm afraid most of the folks buying are holding off reading the book for a while. That would explain the lack of any reviews. So I'm pacing the floor like an expectant father. 

Thank you Betsy for the information. I'll try again with the book 3 post.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I sent myself a sample but will probably go ahead and buy it for 1.00. Great price!

Melissa


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Melissa. I hope you like the book. It offers a mixed bag of science fiction, action adventure and yes even a bit of horror and romance. The book and I have something in common. Both of us are difficult to categorize.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you for buying a copy. I'm afraid most of the folks buying are holding off reading the book for a while. That would explain the lack of any reviews. So I'm pacing the floor like an expectant father.
> 
> Thank you Betsy for the information. I'll try again with the book 3 post.


Well, when I read a book, it gets a review on my blog and on Amazon.  I just have SO many books to read.

I'm reading as fast as I can, though. And, from what folks tell me, that's pretty doggone fast. 

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, I got the PM and responded. It is a pretty long book so don't lose sleep on my count when you tackle that read.

Thank you for making me feel welcome on this forum. You folks are nice.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Bought it.  Sounds interesting.....Thanks!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Quick question for you Ricky, your synopsis of the book intrigued me and I was ready to buy until I saw the book cover... that shuttle looking object in the sky makes me think this is a sci-fi taking place in the future. Is that the case? The synopsis doesn't lead me to believe so...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Tangiegirl. 

No Jason it isn't about some long term future events. The graphic you referenced is the ship the good guys use.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool... just purchased it. It takes place #56 in my To Be Read queue...


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Hey there! Thanks for telling us about your book. It sounds very interesting and very unique. I will be sure to pick up a copy.    Also, thank you for pricing it at $1.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Jason. I hope you enjoy the book.

Thank you as well evpseeker, and you are more than welcome.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

OK, just bought my copy.    This is the first book in a series,right? How many books are in the series?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> OK, just bought my copy.  This is the first book in a series,right? How many books are in the series?


Thank you for purchasing a copy of my book. Yes it is the first book in a series. There are currently five books in the series. I have begun work on a sixth book, but to be honest with you I haven't added to that sixth book in a couple of months because I am thinking seriously about letting the series end at book 5. One of my test readers I've used for years suggested that book five was the perfect ending spot for the series. I think I'll wait and see what the readers say. If they indicate a desire for the series to continue I'd be foolish to end it at book 5.

You can see the rest of the series at:

http://www.amazon.com/Ricky-Sides/e/B002P9SO48/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Book 1 details the events leading up to the formation of the peacekeepers.

Book 2 details the development and growth of the peacekeepers as a cohesive force for stabilization in America. The book also encompasses several of the early missions of the ship and crew.

Book 3 details the explosive growth and spread of peacekeeper technology. It also documents several large scale conflicts waged by the peacekeepers as they battle those who would enslave their fellow Americans.

Book 4 also details the further growth and spread of peacekeeper technology. It documents a biological warfare attack on the United States and the peacekeeper response as they take the battle to the invaders.

Book 5 details the conflicts between the peacekeepers and a cult which resulted in the wake of an unexpected attack on a group of traveling peacekeepers who had stopped and made camp for the night.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

This is just a note to let Kindle readers know that I have lowered the prices on books 2 through five of the series.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers. (science fiction, action adventure)

Price: $1.00

The Birth of the Peacekeepers.









The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. (science fiction, action adventure)

Price: $3.00

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.









The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. (science fiction, action adventure)

Price: $3.00

The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3.









The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. (science fiction, action adventure)

Price: $3.00

The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4.









The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. (science fiction, action adventure)

Price: $3.00

The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5.









Thank you.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I have reformatted the book to make it more convenient for Kindle users to read. The reformatted version is now live. 

I had discovered that I'd made some formatting errors and sought to correct those errors. I apologize to any reader who has already purchased a copy and has encountered formatting issues. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I'd like to thank the Kindle readers who have purchased book 1 of the peacekeeper series. 

Originally written in the mid eighties and revised heavily to accommodate the world changes in the interim, this book has long been a part of my life. I am pleased to announce that it is now available on Smashwords for those who do not own a Kindle as yet. It is also available in print.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ricky,

Are there any significant differences between the web versions of the books and the ones at Amazon or Smashwords (which I prefer, in some ways, as a purchaser can pick which version of a book to download, plus extra formats mean more future-proofing of your library)?

Will the other series make it to Smashwords or Kindle anytime soon?

Wish I'd known about the Smashwords versions when I did the blog post on you (it's HERE, if you missed it). I'll go back and add a link at the bottom.

Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Karen,

Wow you put a lot of work into that blog. I thank you for the assist. I did wonder why sales spiked from the second through the fifth. Now I guess I know lol.

Thank you for what you have done for my series. I've been looking for reviews on Amazon and missed yours because I didn't know about it. 

My website is as you stated in your blog free for all to read on-line. 

www.sonofartherk.com

I do ask that readers not copy the web pages for obvious reasons. The website is updated as often as I have the time. However there is usually a gap between the edited versions you can get at the Kindle shop and Smashwords. I work a full time job and then I read, write, edit and try to promote my books in my spare time. Sometimes I am a bit slow on the updates to the website.

Currently the website is updated and caught up with my editing, so the books are the same as those in the shops. That will probably change soon as I have to begin a more serious edit on book 3. That book is next in line to be studied by Books in Motion.

The Brimstone series that you asked about is coauthored by a nice lady from Louisiana named Kathy Young. She did the editing for that series while I did the lead writing. Kathy also occasionally contributed to the female dialog for Damia. That was most pronounced in book 9 of that series.

Brimstone is based on the on-line role playing game t4c. Dialsoft owns the rights to t4c. I have a license from the president of the company to have the series published for 10% of the gross. Now for Kindle and Smashwords that might work out alright. However for a print edition 10% of the gross is unrealistic. Therefore I am attempting to secure another license in writing from the President of Dialsoft that will set the figure at 10% of author earnings. Unless we can arrive at that sort of agreement the deal could well leave Kathy and myself owing Dialsoft for sales of the books.

Also there is the problem of the covers. My art skills are nill. Nor can I afford the services of skilled graphics people. This is another reason that Brimstone has never taken off, despite the fact that it was extremely popular with the readers as it was released serial style on eAcceleration's Brimstone forum. At one time I compiled a view count for the different threads of that series. I was shocked. I was humbled by the amount of time that people had spent reading the series. It was an emotional moment for this old word warrior.

Sadly that forum is gone now. eAcceleration wiped their forums clean and omitted the Brimstone forum when they redesigned their forums. No doubt because book nine ended the series and the forum was pretty much dead.

I revised all nine of those books in August. Kathy is editing them now. Her edited draft of book 1 is on my site. The rest are my revised editions.

Thank you for purchasing my books. I hope you continue to enjoy the series. You're right it needs more polishing.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the background info on the other series. I still have three to go on PeaceKeepers, so you have a little time before you need the next nine on Smashwords and Kindle! 

Maybe you can get someone to donate a cover (it does happen); too bad the forum was shut down as there were no doubt some artists in the fan group.

As to the "a bit rough" comment - it's nothing a good editor would not work out with you. I've definitely seen much worse, even with traditional publishing. And I'm not stuck puzzling out words that were introduced thru scanning, as I am with a book I'm currently reading, where the OCR to Text made some bad guesses and it looks like Word was allowed to pick the closest thing, but no one read thru the book after that. As a result, the word "mat" is used many times instead of "that", for example, and in some spots the correct word can take a while to figure out. And it's not even a Topaz book, so the text was submitted in digital form by the publisher (not a self-published book, either) to Amazon with all the mistakes. The story and writing are good and I doubt they were so sloppy on a print edition, but it's typical of the lack of care publishers put into their ebooks until very recently (and an example of why ebooks didn't sell well amongst those who like to read).


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah then you are ready to begin book three next. That's great. If you like action then you should love book 3. I had an opportunity to work with one of Books in Motion's quality review men who had a few issues with book 2. The draft you just read was heavily influenced by Tom. Tom went on to read the remaining three books and he seemed really pleased with book 3. In fact he said that from book three on the books got progressively better.  

Tom did influence some changes to my original draft of book 3. Can't reference those changes as they are spoilers. Sorry. The version you are about to read is improved thanks to Tom's dedication to improving the overall series.

I owe Tom a huge debt of gratitude. I also owe my beta reader Skan a huge debt. She patiently read the series and would make suggestions for improvements from time to time. She also read the revisions. If you ever read Brimstone you'll recognize the name Skan. She was a player character in the Brimstone series. Since you are about to read book 3 I'll give you a bit of background information that is not common knowledge. The character Namid appears in book 3. She also appears in the Brimstone series and was an alternate player character of Skan's. Namid's character in the peacekeeper series is based on my knowledge of Skan and her personality. That knowledge in reflected in the things that Namid does, says, and thinks.

Thank you again for your generous profile. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning,

I'd like to thank the Kindle users who have made this a great sales month for book one of my peacekeeper series. Sales for the month have already surpassed previous months and it is still early in the month. That is heartwarming to this old word slinger.  

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank You Kindle users!

October continues to be a good month for this the first book in my peacekeeper series. This is the latest draft of the first book I ever attempted and as such it is special to me. It is heartwarming to see so many of you taking a chance on this unknown author and buying the book.

Sometimes the words _Thank You_ seem inadequate. This is one of those times so I will add that your response to the release of this book has made me very happy that I decided to step into the Kindle market.

sincerely,
Ricky Sides


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

I just saw this thread and liked the descriptions and bought all five - just doing a small part to help your October sales.  

Robert


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

That was generous of you. I hope that you enjoy the series. Thank you very much for taking an interest in my work.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I'd like to thank the Kindle community for making October such a good month for my book.    I am well pleased by the performance to date. 

I have a question for those who have purchased and read the book. If you were to rate the book with a ratings system similar to movies what rating would you consider appropriate? 

I ask this question because I have considered adding some form of warning to the description due to the nature of the content. That warning would probably be in the form of a movie style rating.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Dris (Feb 28, 2009)

I have finished Birth of the Peacekeepers and started on Some Gave All.  I love the series and plan on reading all the books. BUT I am a very slow reader besides having problems finding the time so it will take me awhile.  Sorry Ricky for taking so long to write a review of your book.  And I have a Kindle and plan on getting my two girls one for Xmas.  Sadly my husband does not read.  Enjoy the Peacekeepers series.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

From what I've read so far, probably PG-13.  Whether it ranges up into R territory will depend entirely on your imagination (or the cuts made on the studio floor).


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Dris said:


> I have finished Birth of the Peacekeepers and started on Some Gave All. I love the series and plan on reading all the books. BUT I am a very slow reader besides having problems finding the time so it will take me awhile. Sorry Ricky for taking so long to write a review of your book. And I have a Kindle and plan on getting my two girls one for Xmas. Sadly my husband does not read. Enjoy the Peacekeepers series.


Dris,

While a written review would be nice, you've already given me so much more. You enjoyed the book enough to go to a second book written by me and that brings joy to this wordslinger's heart. I hope you continue to enjoy the books.

Koland,

If you're thinking PG-13 by the end of the book would you please let me know via PM? If that holds true then I'll not be placing an advisement in the description.

Thank you both for your encouraging responses.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Ricky!  Thanks a lot.  I got a nice, shiny book in the mail today! 
Lucky me...I already have it on my Kindle.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

You're more than welcome Ma'am. I'm enjoying the epic fantasy that you mailed me. I think I'm hooked on Elfhunter!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Heheh! All part of an evil plan to take over the world. 
We indies are a nefarious lot.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

As usual I'd like to thank you to the Kindle community for your continued support for my series. 

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This is just my weekly bump. Thank again to all you Kindle customers who continue to purchase this book.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thanks you Kindle customers who've purchased this book in the past week. 

This week I got a very encouraging private message from one of you Kindle customer's who've bought my books. I'd like you all to know that my door is always open to readers who wish to discuss my books. I never ignore messages from readers. So if you have a question you'd like to ask or just want to discuss something regarding one of the books, feel free to PM me the question or comment and I'll get back with you ASAP.

I've always loved interacting with the readers.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Ricky!  Got my copy...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there archer,

Thank you.

Hey you remember one of the mysteries I put in Virtual Imaginings? The one about the mystery harmony? I got to thinking today and being a fantasy buff that I am I thought of your wonderful portrayals of those Elf songs. It's easy to let my imagination go and think that Elves just might sound like that when singing in harmony to welcome the stars as the sun goes down.

Ha, see I did read your marvelous adventure. Look what you did to me.

Have a great night Ma'am,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

As always I'd like to thank the Kindle community for continuing to support this book. November has been a good month for _The Birth of the Peacekeepers_ thanks to your support.

If you've read this book I'd love to hear from you.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm on book 4, and really enjoying it.  Very few errors other than punctuation that I have found and so far that has not taken away from the pleasure.  I do have to read something else in between because I am not looking forward to the series ending, but saying that it does need to end to be enjoyable and have a purpose.

Thanks Ricky!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Anju,

If you're on book 4 then you've read book three. Now that was a fun book to write. I especially enjoyed the desert sequences with the beleaguered cameraman.

I'm sorry about the punctuation errors. I try my best at editing, but I'm afraid that's my weakest point. My critics are correct in that the books are imperfect. I wish I had the skill to fix that. 

I am glad that you seem to be enjoying the books. You might also enjoy my forthcoming release. Look for the announcement when it goes live. But it's not the peacekeepers.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I have extensively revised _The Birth of the Peacekeepers _ in response to some of the critics of the book. I apologize for my shortcomings to my Kindle customers who have purchased the book in the past. As one critic put it, I fell short of the quality level that I should have presented. Therefore, to make it up to you Kindle customers I am offering free downloads of the book for the rest of this year.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216

The Birth of the Peacekeepers

coupon code: CY64Y
expires: 01/01/10

This offer is not just open to customers who have purchased the book in the past. Those of you who have never read my work feel free to grab a free copy as well. Consider it a small Christmas gift.

I'll be working in the weeks ahead to correct similar issues with the rest of my peacekeeper series. As those books are fixed, I'll be issuing an offer of free coupons to those who have purchased them for their Kindles.

Adventures in Reading has also been repaired and coupons were issued to those customers already.

Again, I apologize for submitting inferior work. I did so out of ignorance. That does not excuse my literary trespasses. Indeed, it makes them worse. 

Humbly yours,
Ricky Sides


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Bravo, Sir!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ricky,

I merged your new post with your existing thread for this book.  You might want to book mark this thread (and the ones for your other books) so you can find them later.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes Ma'am I can find them. I didn't put it in this thread because I was afraid the customers who've already purchased the book no longer open this thread. Since my goal was to reach those individuals specifically I made a decision to open a new thread. 

I'm sorry I made a bad judgement call.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

People who are following will see a "new" icon indicating a new post.  AND you can change the topic title to draw attention to the fact that there's news! You'll notice I changed the title to your new title.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

Merry Christmas to you all. 

I'd like to remind you all that there is still time to get your free copy of this book. The free coupons are good through the first of the year.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216

The Birth of the Peacekeepers

coupon code: CY64Y
expires: 01/01/10

I've kept this book priced at $1 for months now, but that price may change after the first of the year, so if you want a copy I encourage you to take advantage of this offer.

You can also get book 2 for a limited time at no charge.

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.

coupon code: QC64J

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4315

Both of these books have been recently revised to correct grammar and punctuation issues. And you know how writers are when it comes to editing. We can't resist a bit of smoothing here and there.  So even if you already have copies of these books you may want one of the revised editions.

Have a wonderful and safe holiday season.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a reminder that for a few more days you can get free copies of this book. Please see the post above this one for the info needed.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I just wanted to thank you for the great start to 2010. Sale have exceeded my expectations for this early in the month.  

Have a great day everyone. Some of you have already made mine.  

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a note to thank you for your purchases. This is shaping up to be  a good month for this book.   

I hope all of you who've recently purchased the book enjoy it when it reaches the top of your to be read list.

I'd like to encourage those who have been thinking about purchasing the book to download the free sample and see if it meets your approval.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers!

Wow it's been a great day for the peacekeeper series thanks to you good folks. 

Thank you all so much for supporting my series. I don't think I've seen a sales day like this since October.

I haven't forgotten book 6. I hope to finish up _The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense_ this week or next and then I'll be able to take up work on book 6 of the peacekeeper series.

I'd like to thank Jason who is helping with the cover to the self defense book and Edith who is helping with the copy editing.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Here's a brief excerpt from this book:

    He had just begun to walk away from the area of the crash when the earthquake that rocked that region that night began to rumble through the ground. By the light of the quarter moon, he watched in shocked awe as the surface of the earth undulated and rippled like the surface of the sea. He saw trees crashing to the ground not far from him and twice he was thrown to the ground himself.
    When the earth stopped shaking, Tim got back on his feet and stared about him at the damage. Like many soldiers who trained extensively for night operations, Tim had superb night vision. As he stood surveying the carnage wrought by the earthquake, he wished for the first time in his life that he didn’t have such excellent night vision.
    Having grown up in the Tennessee Valley, Tim was accustomed to surveying storm damage from the many violent thunderstorms and tornadoes that plague that region of the United States. But the damage he surveyed that night dwarfed everything in his experience. Shaking his head in awe, he began the task of walking to the nearest city where he would, hopefully, find food, water, and transportation.
    As he walked, he was expecting the bombs to fall at any minute. In fact, he wasn’t sure that it hadn’t been a bomb that had caused the earth to shake so violently during the earthquake. However, he didn’t much believe that it had been a bomb for two reasons. There had been no flash of light in the night sky and there had been no shockwave. He felt reasonably sure that if he could feel the shockwave through the earth he would have experienced the atmospheric shockwave as well. “Unless the bombs detonated below the surface,” he told himself.
    Walking all night long, he never saw a soul. Dawn found him on the outskirts of a small community that had been evacuated due to some of the natural disasters that had occurred two weeks prior to his arrival. He acquired some food and water there. More importantly, he acquired a motorcycle. He also found another few boxes of nine-millimeter ammunition, which he gratefully added to his meager supply.

If you liked this little sample please try a larger sample on the product page.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for continuing to purchase my books. I hope that you are enjoying the current $1 peacekeeper sale. Toward the end of the month I'll be resetting the prices of books 2-5 to at least $1.99. I may even take the price to $2.99 in order to test that price point in view of Amazon's projected June 30 changes. So if you have these books in your wish lists you may want to make the purchase this month.

Book 1 of the series has been priced at $1 for several months now, but when I move the price of the rest of the series I'll also be changing the price of this book to at least $1.99. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for continuing to purchase this book. Please remember that I've had it priced at $1 for months, but that will change around the first of next month.

Those of you who are waiting for book 6 of the series may be interested to know that I am approximately half finished with the first draft. I want this book to be a complete surprise, so I won't be issuing any information containing spoilers. I will say that this has been the most difficult book of the series to write. I've deleted entire chapters and started over, because of the goals I want this book to accomplish. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

This is just a reminder that this is the last week that book 1 of the series will be available for $1. I've kept it at that price for months, but it's time to increase the price to $1.99. 

This is also the last week of the $1.00 peacekeeper sale in which the books are available for one dollar each. I'll be resetting the prices Friday, but I think it will be Sunday at best before the new price takes affect. Books 2 - 5 will be priced at either $1.99 or $2.99. I am seriously thinking of testing the $2.99 price point that will be encouraged by Amazon beginning in July. 

As always, thank you Kindle customers who continue to purchase the books of this series.

For those seeking information on book 6, it is progressing, but it is progressing slower than I'd hoped. I am pleased with the book to this point. I'll reiterate what I said in another post recently, when I said that this is in some ways the most difficult book I've ever written. You'll see why when you read the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

This is just a thank you note to all of the people who bought peacekeeper books last month. The peacekeeper series sold 183 copies last month, and I am one happy writer.

Book six is still progressing well. Parts 1 and 2 have been completed. The final section of the book, part 3, will probably be completed by late this next weekend. Then I have a lot of work to do in the proofreading and editing phase. It's still way too early to announce a release date, but I am trying hard for the end of March. But much depends on the proofing and editing phases. I won't release the book until I am content that it is as good as I can make it. Some of you have waited a while now for book six. I owe it to you to release a book worthy of your time.

Thank you all for the record breaking month for the peacekeeper series.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
subscribe at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Thursday: Ricky Sides - 'The Birth of the Peacekeepers'

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck with the editing, Ricky! Hope you make your deadline.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you so much Mr. Patterson.

Archer, I'm trying. Thank you for the moral support. I know some folks don't take selfimposed deadlines seriously, but I always try to make a deadline I set for myself.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

For those who are interested, the editing is going better than expected. As of this moment, I am confident that I'll have that portion of the project completed in time to send out the book to the Beta readers this weekend. It's possible that I'll be able to do so a day or two earlier than I had originally anticipated.

As always, I want to thank you for continuing to support this series.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I've had this little tradition with the peacekeeper series that goes back to the completion of book one. When I've completed a book we have a cookout. Well the wife's going to be picking out the steaks tomorrow. By Saturday afternoon I anticipate that I will have hit the publish button to add the Citadel to the Kindle store. 

I've heard from my Beta reader, and she gives the book her blessings. She did make several suggestions for improvements, and upon consideration I find her points valid. That means I have a few hours work to do, then the final proofreading. 

The book will debut in the Kindle store for $2.99.

As always, I thank you the Kindle readers for supporting this series. Thanks to you, the series has had a fantastic two month run.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Great,  Your books are next on my tbr list.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you.

I hope you enjoy the reads.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

Thank you for the great month this book has enjoyed. It's another record breaking month for this book, which seems to gain a little momentum every month.

In the next few days I'll be deciding whether to begin work on book 7 of this series or take on one of the three other writing projects that I have in mind. I'd love some input from my readers. Are you getting tired of the peacekeepers?

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ricky, 
Hi! Hope you're doing well. I cannot speak to your question directly, as I have not yet read all the existing books. However, I would ask a question of YOU. Are YOU getting tired of the Peacekeepers? 
We write for our readers, that's true, but we also write for US. It doesn't matter what the readers want if our hearts aren't really in the project. I have read books in a series where I KNEW the author was not motivated. It shows. You should be excited about every project, IMO. Write what YOU want to--here and now. Your readers will wait until 'Peacekeepers' is foremost in your desires. You just came out with a new one, after all. You might need a wee break to refresh your mind with something different.

This is your decision. I know you'll make the right one, but pressure from the readers should not be what drives you. They will understand if you take a break. 
Just sayin...


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Archer,

No, I'm not tired of the peacekeepers. The reason I'm a bit skittish about writing too many books in a series is because of what happened with my Brimstone series. I think the fan base got tired of that series before I ended it at book 9.

There are a couple of other projects I can take on, but I could easily write another three to five peacekeeper books with the ideas already simmering on the back burner. My fear is that I will write more than the readers want. But if there is a magic number for a series to end, I don't know that number.

Some writers firmly believe that a trilogy is the extent of reader desire in a series. Others think differently.

When I write a series I weave the storylines together from volume to volume. I also build on little things from book to book. I mention that because with my writing style, the larger the series becomes the more intricately detailed I'll make it.

Thank you for purchasing my books. That was a kindness on your part.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

I would say write what you are inspired to write... be that another in the Peacekeeper line or a completely different project.  I myself am halfway through the 6th book and i don't believe I'm tired of the series or characters.  

My preference about when a series should end is when you've told all that you wish to tell about that world or set of characters.  I've read a few series that were shoehorned into being a trilogy and others that read like they were stretched in every sense of the word to last for three books.  I believe a reason that a lot of series are trilogies would be due to publisher pressure around squeezing the most $$$ out of a story.  Being a indie author you have the choice to make your series as long or short as you choose it to be not what a publisher would push, shove and or force on you.


So personally as long as you have a story to tell within the Peacekeeper setting I'm willing to give it a whirl, if you have another action/adventure/scifi/something along those lines, hell I'll give that a whirl too.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Krink. 

That was an informative post, and I found it quite helpful. 

I still have stories to tell in the Peacekeeper world. I will definitely be releasing more peacekeeper books in the future, if the readers aren't tired of the series. So far, that doesn't seem to be the case. I've had contact with a few other readers via email who also say they want more.

Thank you for your answer.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't yet read the books, although I have the first 5 waiting for me (so many books...so little time!). But what I would say -- in addition to what has already been said -- is that if you do continue to write in the series, consider wrapping up the overall major story of each book at the end [if this is something you don't already do]...just in case you do decide not to go on after, say, #7 or #8 or whatever. You can always build on a story from what's gone before, but if you end one on a cliffhanger and then decide not to go on, your readers will never trust you again. If you decide to take a break for a bit to go in a different direction, with a promise of future books in the series, that's one thing. But just dropping it with a "no more Peacekeepers!" in the middle of a cliffhanger wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Steph,

You need never worry about me leaving a cliffhangar and then dropping a series. That's something I'd never do. Actually, books one through six of my peacekeeper series are stand alone books. Subsequent books build on the foundations of their predecessors, but the adventure storylines conclude by the end of each book.

I may one day write a multi-book adventure set for the peacekeeper world, but if I do so, then I'll finish that set. It would be unprofessional to do otherwise.

I hope that you enjoy the books when you read them. Thank you for buying my books.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another record breaking month for me in the Kindle market. Sales of this book hit a new high overnight and I'm grateful to all of you for that. 

Amazon lists this book as number one in the category of electromagnetic theory, and number two in electromagnetism in the Kindle store. That may explain what I am about to reveal to you.

It might be interesting to some readers that a reader named Bob has run the math and sent me a formula for how the peacekeeper performs. The formula is flawed, beyond book 1 because Bob didn't realize that the peacekeeper utilizes an emitter array that has separate emitters controlling the altitude and flight speed. But it was fascinating to see the math. The gentleman spent a great deal of time on the project. He couldn't know that the ship uses dual emitters because that fact isn't revealed until book 4 of the series, and was a part of Pol's upgrade in book 2.

The point of all this is that a reader with an engineering background finds the subject so interesting that he took the time to run the math, and the ship would perform just as outlined in book one. That tells me that I set the original limitations on the ship close to what they'd be with such an experimental drive system.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This book picked up another really nice review this week. If you haven't seen it, I'd like to encourage you to see what Sierra said about the book.

http://www.amazon.com/Birth-Peacekeepers-ebook/product-reviews/B002JCSFSQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Thank you Sierra. That reference to the Guardians brings back a lot of memories for me. I loved that series.

Thank you all for continuing to purchase the books of this series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

You deserved it, Ricky. I really enjoyed the book and can honestly say that it takes a lot to make me think of another series when I reading a new author. Your series certainly did that which is very good.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been trying to keep up with you Ricky, but you snuck  #6 in on me!  Shame on you!  Looking forward to reading it after my two requireds.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I hope you enjoy the book. Having read the series thus far, you already know that the peacekeepers is a continuously evolving story. I hope you enjoy book 6, but you may want to keep a box of tissues close to hand.

Thank you for supporting the series, Dona.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I would like to thank you all for another successful month for this book. With five and a half days to go in the month, sales have already exceeded those of last month. I am one happy writer.  

I look forward to resuming work on book 7 in a couple of weeks. This is a tentative date and things could change, but I think I'll manage an end of June release on book 7. After that, I plan two other novels that are not peacekeeper books. I suspect those two novels will consume the rest of the year.

Thank you again for your continued support of the peacekeeper series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Last month was the best month to date for sales of this book. _Thank you!_

I watched with interest as the sales approached 75. I was hoping to make that goal for the month. But when it went past 85, I began to wonder if 100 sales for the month was a possibility. The next to the last day of the month, sales seemed to stall in the high 90s and I began to think that 100 just wasn't going to happen. But on the 30th there was a burst of sales, and the last I looked late that night the sales were at _111!_

Thank you, thank you, _thank you!_   

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'd like to thank you for your continued support for the books of this series.   Man it's been a wild month for sales so far. 

Now for the bad news. Yesterday afternoon, I deleted a large chunk of book 7 because I didn't like it at all. I didn't like the direction that I was taking, nor did I like some of the plot developments that I had in the works. I assure you that when it is released the book will rival, if not surpass, the rest of the books of the series.

The problem I'm encountering is logistical. I think I want to do too much in the book, and that may make it too cumbersome to read. We'll see.   Don't worry, this is just part of the normal process for me. It drives me crazy for a few weeks until I am about halfway through the plot matrix.

Thank you again for your continued support of the series. You folks are the best.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Today, I came home to a wonderful surprise. _Sales of this book are closing on 100 and it's just mid month!_ Thank you Kindle readers.  You folks are the greatest.

Here are Smashwords coupons for two of my books. You can use the coupons to get free copies.

Adventures in Reading.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

Coupon Code: ZM45D

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

Coupon Code: UZ46T

Thank you again for the fantastic sales this month.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This book got another nice review this week. Thank you, Trace. You said some really nice things about this book. 

In other news, Amazon is still discounting this book. The listed price of $1.99 has been discounted to $1.00. I have no idea when Amazon will stop the discount, so if you want a copy of this book, now is the time to pick one up. 

As always, I'd like to thank you the Kindle readers for making this series a success. Every additional sale this month is breaking new ground. Sales have already far surpassed any other month since this book was released last year. I'm grateful to you folks.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Here's a link to the Smashwords product page for a free copy of book one of Brimstone and the Companions of Althea.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Those of you who have followed my peacekeeper threads will be aware that I have been saying I'd have an announcement to make soon. Now I can tell you what's been happening.

My partner in the Brimstone series is a lady named Kathy Young. Kathy and I have been negotiating with Dialsoft, the owner of the trademark and intellectual rights to t4c, (The Fourth Coming,) which is the online role playing game that the Brimstone series is based upon. The owner of the company is amending the license agreement to his satisfaction, and will forward it to me when he has it ready. At that point, my partner and I will review the contract and consider the deal.

If this deal happens, then in the next few months the entire 9 volume Brimstone series will be released in the Kindle store.

I'm excited about this. Brimstone was my first passion. It's a fantasy series. The comments section on my website is loaded with reader comments regarding that series. It was originally released serial style on eAcceleration's forums.

Meanwhile, I want to reassure you that I still have plans to write book 7 of the peacekeeper series. Those plans have been delayed, but not abandoned. Brimstone is important to me. But so is the peacekeeper series.

I hope you enjoy the free copy of Brimstone. Some of the names will seem odd, but they were based on player characters who actually volunteered to have their character profiles adapted to the series. I have been encouraged by some people to change the names to something a bit more palatable, but I will not betray the good faith of those people just to sell books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Amazon is still discounting this book. Normally priced at $1.99, it can be purchased for $1.00. Books 2 & 3 are also being discounted from $2.99 to $2.00.

Adventures in Reading is being discounted from $1.00 to $0.79.

Amazon must like me. That or it's just Karma.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Amazon has changed the discounts on some of my books. There were so many changes this morning that I thought I'd better make an announcement to let you know.

Some of the old discounts are still the same, but others have changed.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers. List price $1.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.00.

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.59.

The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.59.

The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.00.

The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.00.

The Peacekeepers. The Citadel. Book 6. $2.99

Adventures in Reading, which is a compilation of short stories and the novella, The North Room. (paranormal fiction.) That book lists for $1.00 but Amazon is discounting to $0.79

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. This book sells for $0.99

You can index any of my books from this page:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

Free book:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Born of the union of Artherk, god of good, and a mortal woman named Evelyn, Brimstone was destined for great things. The followers of his father rejoiced on the night that Evelyn gave birth to Artherk's son but other, more sinister forces didn't share in that joy. Those forces conspired against the newly born Demigod and his mother.

As always, I'd like to thank you readers for your purchases. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just came across this thread. Always nice to find someone new producing interesting reads. Picked up the first in the series to try it out.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. I hope you enjoy the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Book seven is coming along well. Today I wrote a really interesting battle scene. Readers who follow my threads know that the battle scenes are my favorite portions of a book to write. I just hope I don't get carried away and make the book too long with the battle sequences. This one will have several. 

The Amazon discounts are still in affect. I suspect that they will drop the discounts after the end of the month, so I wanted to remind you good folks about the savings opportunities.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers. List price $1.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.00.

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.59.

The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.59.

The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.00.

The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.00.

Adventures in Reading, which is a compilation of short stories and the novella, The North Room. (paranormal fiction.) That book lists for $1.00 but Amazon is discounting to $0.79

You can index any of my books from this page:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

Free book:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Born of the union of Artherk, god of good, and a mortal woman named Evelyn, Brimstone was destined for great things. The followers of his father rejoiced on the night that Evelyn gave birth to Artherk's son but other, more sinister forces didn't share in that joy. Those forces conspired against the newly born Demigod and his mother.

It has been another really great month for me. As always, I'd like to thank you readers for your purchases.  You folks are the greatest.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This month, _The Birth of the Peacekeepers_ is closing on a milestone in the Kindle store. Since its release, the book has sold 956 copies. Therefore, it is reasonable to expect that it will break the 1,000 mark late this month.

I don't mention this to brag about the accomplishment. Other writers here have sold far more books. I don't even count myself among the truly successful Indies. Quite the contrary. But I am awed by this milestone. Just a year ago if anyone had told me that I'd sell a thousand books I'd have laughed.

Thank you Kindle readers who have made my life long dream of becoming an author a reality. How can I even put a value on something like that? I can't. You folks have made my dream come true. I am grateful to each and every one of you for that. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Amazon has altered the discounting on several of my books. Some of the discounts have been dropped. Others have changed. I'm including the current prices below.

*The Birth of the Peacekeepers.* List price $1.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.00.

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.

*The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3.* List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.

*The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4.* $2.99.

*The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5.* $2.99.

*The Peacekeepers. The Citadel. Book 6.* $2.99

*Adventures in Reading*, is list priced at $1.00, but Amazon is discounting it to $0.89

These books can all be accessed at this link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

As always, I want to thank you the Kindle readers who continue to support this series. Thanks to you, this is shaping up to be another record-breaking month. Book 1 sales surpassed the 1,000 mark this month.  I'm so happy about that, and owe it all to you good folks.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

In keeping with my policy of letting the readers know when the series is reaching a milestone, I wanted to let you know that the books of this series have sold 993 copies this month. With another full day remaining, I think it safe to say that number will probably hit 1,000 at some point before the end of the month.  

I thank you all for supporting the series. All milestones are important to me because they help map out the progress of the peacekeeper world in the Kindle market.

Book 7 is still progressing well. 
    

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

My goofy "Birth of the Peacekeepers" offering from the limerick thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31027.msg570254.html#msg570254


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Dave,

Thanks for thinking of the peacekeepers.    That was kind of you.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the great month of sales that this book has enjoyed to date. I couldn't be more pleased.  Amazon is still discounting this book. List price is $1.99, but Amazon is discounting it to $1.79.

Amazon has discounted book 6, The Citadel. List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting it to $2.39. Books 2 and 3 are similarly discounted, and have been for some time.

Here's a link so you can check the prices on all of the books:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thank you again for the fantastic sales for this series. I am especially pleased with the sales for book 7, the latest peacekeeper release. They have exceeded my expectations.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'd like to remind you about the discounts Amazon is currently running on the peacekeeper series. I can't be certain, but I believe Amazon will discontinue those discounts shortly after the first of October. Therefore, if you'd like to purchase the books at the discounted rate, I'd advise you to do so prior to the end of the month.

Here's a link so you can check the prices on all of the books. Six of the seven are being discounted.

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

Thank you for another great month of sales for this series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

The price of this book has been reduced to $0.99 for October. I may leave it at that price throughout the coming holiday seasons.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

After reading your synopsis of the first book in the Peacekeepers series I thought, is this what happens after the conclusion of The Road by Carson McCullers?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Jack,

I've never read _The Road_, but I've heard it's a good PA book. 

I tagged your book for you.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

The price of this book will be returning to $1.99 soon. I just reset it, but for now the price opportunity of $0.89 is still good.

Thank you for your purchases this month.

In other news, after continued comments in reviews concerning the dialog I undertook the task of reediting the book. Here's a coupon code set for you to get the revised copy. If you haven't yet read this book, grab a free copy. I don't mind.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216
Coupon Code: PL89D

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great month.  

Work on my current work in progress is proceeding well. Jason sent me the preliminary cover today. It looks great, but that's no surprise. Jason does excellent work. I'll post it in one of my threads when the book is in the editing process.

I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Have a safe and happy Christmas. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

As promised, I'm letting you know that Claws is now in the editing process. I've completed my editing and put the book in the hands of multiple Beta readers. This morning, I heard from one who has already finished reading the book and she had good things to say about it. 

There were some conversion issues with it at Smashwords yesterday. Something must have been wrong with the meatgrinder. But I uploaded the book again this morning and the missing chapter headers are all present. The first Beta reader to report said that there was little in the way of editing needed. I'm still waiting for the others to report before proceeding with Amazon marketing. I want the book to be as professional as possible. I uploaded to Smashwords so that the Beta readers could get the download of their choice, because not all of them have software compatible with my word processor software.

I don't recommend buying the book yet, even though it's at Smashwords, because I'm almost certain someone will find something that needs correcting.

Here's Jason911's cover for the book.








Wow Jason. That's a spooky cat. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the record breaking month for the peacekeeper series.  Sales have been fantastic, and the reviews continue to come in for the various books in the series.

Book 8 is still progressing slowly. That's not surprising because I'm introducing the next leap in peacekeeper technology, and that always takes a lot of work. It may interest you to know that when I introduce a new ship I spend a great deal of time visualizing the vessel. This helps me to make certain I'm laying the ship out in a logical and practical manner. With the Peacekeeper and the Constitution I actually laid out floor plans of the ships. I probably won't be doing that with the battle fortress in book 8 because it would take too long, so I'm taking extra pains with the visualization process.

It's not set in stone yet, but I've selected a tentative subtitle for this book.

*The New Apocalypse.*

Thank you again for your continued support for the books of this series.

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

Thank you for the great sales this month. As usual, this book outsold all my others. If you've read the book, I hope you'll consider reviewing it. I take all reviews seriously, and have learned a lot about improving my writing from the most critical reviews. 

Thanks again for the great sales this month.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I recently had this book edited by Frankie Sutton. She is offering her services at a reasonable rate to Indies. I was very pleased with her work and what she was able to accomplish with my book. Despite the fact that she hadn't read the reviews because she wanted to minimize outside influences in her editorial process, the editor suggested minor alterations to several areas that had been referenced in critical reviews.

Many of you Kindleboard members have purchased this book in the past, therefore, I feel it only right that I make this edited copy available to you at no charge.

The Birth of the Peacekeepers
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216
Coupon Code: LM66J

Of course, nothing has changed in the overall storyline. Frankie just helped put a more professional polish on the book.

Thank you.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

Thank you for your continued support for the series. This is shaping up to be another great month for this book. As usual, The Birth of the Peacekeepers is my best selling book.

If you've followed my threads for any length of time, you know that it's my custom to thank readers for their business. Today, I feel the need to give you all a great big thank you because I've reached a milestone in sales. I remember when I first put my books in the Kindle market I did so in the hopes that I'd eventually sell a few copies, but never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd sell 10,000. Thanks to your patronage, my combined titles have sold 10,041 as of a few minutes ago.

*Thank you!*

The peacekeeper series accounts for the overwhelming majority of those sales. Fans of the series have been a blessing for me and my family. Please know that we are grateful.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## BigTom (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I recently came across the Peacekeeper series for the Kindle, picked up the first book because the idea sounded interesting.  I liked it and have purchased all the follow-on books.  I am currently about 40% through book 7 (should finish by weekend).  I've enjoyed reading the series and hopefully there will be more books to follow in the future.  I enjoy reading series of books since you "get to know" the characters and that helps bring the story to life - at least in my opinion.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Tom,

I'd like to thank you for purchasing and reading the peacekeeper series. I hope you consider reviewing the books on Amazon. Such reviews help other readers decide if a book is right for them. You can access them easily through this link:

http://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I've started work on book 8 and hope to release it in a few months.

You deserve a treat, so I'll tell you something that very few people know about book 8, and that is that it begins approximately two years after the end of book 7. The battle fortress is about to be commissioned. Book 8 will in all probability be the last book I write for a while that utilizes the central cast of characters that have filled the rest of the series. By the time you finish reading book 7, I think you'll have a pretty good idea about another set of characters that I'd like to further develop. 

After I complete book 8 of the peacekeeper series, I plan to write an epic saga that takes up where Claws ends. I expect the two books I've referenced to take most of this year to complete. After the sequel to Claws, I plan another book set in the peacekeeper world, but that book will probably center on the team that puts in an appearance at the end of book 7. I think it's time to fill in their history.

Thank you again for your purchases.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Ricky,
I have finished book 1.
Immediately logged on Amazon and purchased book 2.
How many books are there in this series?
Sounds like I am hooked for the long haul.

Just sayin....


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Geof,

I'm happy to hear that you enjoyed book 1 enough to give book 2 a try. I hope you consider reviewing the books as you read them. 

There are currently 7 books in the peacekeeper series. Book 8 is my next work in progress. I expect to release it this year and then turn my attention to the sequel to Claws. I only plan those to release for the remainder of the year. Both books will run long because I have some complex plot issues planned that I want to fully develop.

Thank you for your purchases. I hope you continue to enjoy the series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

My son's wedding is a week from today, which means I'll soon have the time available to devote to completing book 8 of the series. Meanwhile, I'm doing research for that book. In all honesty, I think the downtime has been a good thing because it has permitted me to recharge my creative batteries. I'm excited about taking up the pen again and looking forward to doing so with a renewed sense of creative vigor.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Have fun at the big day tomorrow Ricky!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Jason. The rehearsal and dinner last night was fun, despite the monsoon rains.   Today's forecast is for cooler and drier weather, which suits me for formal wear. 

In honor of our son's marriage today, I've decided to list Claws at $0.99 for a while.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the emails checking on how we weathered the storms last week. They were horrific. I live in Athens, Alabama. Most people in my area were affected to one degree or another by the storms or the events that unfolded in their wake. Large segments of Huntsville, Madison, and Decatur, Alabama were without power for several days in the wake of the storms. They came to Athens to purchase gas and groceries. This resulted in long lines to purchase fuel and food staples.

As a writer who specializes in the post apocalyptic genre, there were several lessons learned from the events. As America draws ever closer to a cashless society, the fragility of that electronic financial distribution system was made painfully clear. With no power, most gas stations and grocery stores couldn't operate. Debit cards and credit cards were useless in the affected areas. Cash was needed. Supply and demand can force insane actions on the part of some consumers. Some Birmingham residents drove all the way to Athens seeking gasoline. That's a 100 mile trip. _One way!_ 

The people who have a habit of buying gas when their vehicles get down to half a tank fared well during the crunch. Those who habitually ride around with a quarter tank or less had it bad. Really bad. The same applies to cash. If you find a place selling food or gas during a blackout, you'll need cash because the store won't be able to process plastic.

Lots of people now bundle their internet access, phone, and television reception sources. It's generally cheaper and more convenient. But when, as was the case with us, you lose your cable, you lose everything that you had bundled. The television signal was intermittent for days after the disasters. The phone service stayed down longer, and the internet was the longest out of service. This forced us to rely heavily on our cell phones. The cell phone companies were also hit by the storms that destroyed numerous towers. They were overwhelmed by the sheer volume of calls, so it was hit or miss getting a call out on one for the first 24 hours. Mainly miss. 

As I said earlier, the disasters that struck my state have affected people in my area to one degree or another. Most of us have found debris in our yards from areas that were devastated by the storms. Pieces of tin, personal letters, paperwork of all sorts and even a 2011 Valentine teddy bear fell on my property. The lower left corner from someone's Bible genealogy page fell on my mother's. On a sad note, I had a friend check on the name of the lady whose envelope fell on my property. I did so in the hopes that she had survived the storm. She didn't. Phil Campbell was hit hard by the storm. That's a city about 80 miles southwest of Athens.

Thank you again for your inquiries. We survived the storms. Unfortunately, hundreds of our fellow Alabamians didn't.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ricky - so glad to hear that you are alright.
And our prayers go out to those who have lost their homes (or worse).
Please make sure that your neighbors know that the average person out here cares.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you.

The same tornado that swept through Phil Campbell later devastated Tanner a few miles to my southwest. It then obliterated a trailer park that was similarly afflicted in 1974. After that it sideswiped Athens. My son and his wife filmed it moving south of the city. It then proceeded through the East Limestone and Capshaw communities to the east before entering Madison county. There are a lot of people hurting here. Thank god for the Red Cross. They are helping, but so are the other people in the area. My wife works in the meat department of a local grocery store. They prepped two combined orders of 180 pounds of ground beef that two men ordered to feed volunteers and survivors in the affected areas near Athens. Others are responding with gifts of bottled water and non perishable foods.

The storms have brought out the worst in a few people, but by far the reaction has been unselfish, caring, and giving. My wife, Sue, told me that the people coming into her store from Huntsville, Madison, and Decatur were as polite and courteous as you could hope for in an emergency. Many seemed confused and a bit disoriented, asking for help in locating items. She said none of the staff minded assisting those people. All understood that, but for the grace of god, it could have been them alone in a strange store in another city seeking the necessities they needed before returning to their darkened homes.

On behalf of my neighbors, who have endured so much loss I thank you for the prayers.

On a positive note, the power is being restored bit by bit. I think most of the residential areas now have power in north Alabama.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm pleased to say that Jason has worked his magic and created another fine cover for the series.










Thank you Jason. 

The work on that book is proceeding well. I'm hoping for a release around the first of July. I believe that I can make it by then, but it's not quite finished. I still have two chapters to write, and of course the timing will depend upon what my editor finds in the manuscript.

When this book is launched I'll turn my attention to the sequel to Claws, and then I'll do another Peacekeeper book.

Thank you all for such a positive sales month. May sales were great.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Ricky.
Looking forward to the new book.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm pleased to say that book 8 is now in the hands of my editor. Frankie usually works fast, so I'd say we should be within a couple of weeks of a release. Mr. Robert lee McCullough, a photographer in Texas, is working with a model for a still photo depicting one scene from this book. If it works out, then it will be included in the book. I'm excited about this because when readers care enough to want to contribute to the series that always makes my day.

Mr. McCullough is also planning a few photos for inclusion in the sequel to Claws, which I am preparing to take on next. If those pictures work out, then they should enhance your reading experience.

I'd like to take a moment now to mention the wonderful support group that has formed around my books over the past few years. Jason's covers are great. Frankie's editing improves everything, and she is so affordable that even I can afford her service. Then there is Bob, another fan of the series, who used his skill as a teacher to work out the math on the peacekeeper technology. There is also a growing number of Beta readers who point out various things about the books and help ensure their quality. Thank you all for your assistance. You have no idea how much you've encouraged me to strive to improve.   By the way, the same thing goes for those of you who take a moment to review the books, and I don't just mean the four and five star reviews. All reviews teach me something about my books. The most critical probably taught me the most.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great month of sales for this series. 

Book 8 has received two reviews since its release. Both were favorable. You can see them here:

http://www.amazon.com/Peacekeepers-Book-New-Apocalypse-ebook/dp/B0056QJJ14/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1308852123&sr=1-8

Thank you for the reviews and tags.

I plan to begin the next book in the series after I finish my current work in progress, which is a sequel to Claws.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I've made this book free at Smashwords for a while. No promises as to how long it will remain free, so grab a copy while you can.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4216

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Amazon has made this book free. I don't know how long this will last, so if you've had it on your wish list, now's the time to grab your Amazon copy.

There's a link to THE BIRTH OF THE PEACEKEEPERS in my siggy

As always, I'd like to thank my readers for taking the time to read my books.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I hope others will take advantage of the opportunity to begin this series for free......but be warned it is as addictive as popcorn.  You will want more.

Speaking of more, Ricky.......MORE!

Just askin......


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

More? Surely you haven't read all 8 already. 

I plan to begin work on book 9 as soon as I finish the sequel to Claws, which I'm currently writing. After Claws, I plan Peacekeeper 9, which takes up the story where book 8 ended. Then I plan at least two, maybe even a trilogy of backfill stories based on the peacekeeper world that will detail what happened with some of the characters. Therefore, I can promise you that there will be more of the series before I am finished.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes I have finished.

Ok, I will just have to wait (grumble, grumble....favorite authors all seem to write so slowly......grumble, grumble)  

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. Hearing that makes all the long hours worth the effort.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I wanted to remind you that this book is currently free, so if you've had it on your wish list now's the time to grab a copy at Amazon. It's linked in my siggy.

In other news, Claws 2 is with my editor, Frankie Sutton. She has had it for several days now, and I think it safe to speculate that I may be releasing it within a week or two. That means I'll be able to begin work on Peacekeeper 9, which will take up the existing storyline.

I usually try to let my readers know what I plan to write a couple or three books down the road. After Peacekeeper 9, I have tentative plans to write Lina's Story. That's a tale I've wanted to tell for quite a while. It will begin with the events that led that character to get on the road in the wake of the disasters and relate her many adventures. Though not a part of the main storyline, I feel that book would be a good companion novel for those interested in the peacekeeper world. The Women's Elite Corps is also on my mind. I'd like to tell their story and that may be the book I take on after Lina's Story.

As you may have noted, I try to release a new book every quarter. I hope to maintain that schedule through the coming year.

In closing I'd like to add that I released a bundle package yesterday that contains the first 3 books in the peacekeeper series. At $4.59 it is bargain priced, despite the fact that book 1 is currently free.



Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

It's time I gave you an update. First, I'd like to thank you all for a record breaking month. September was just incredible. In other news, immediately after getting Claws 2 uploaded, I went to work on Peacekeeper 9. The Warlord. Work on that book is progressing well, so I am hopeful that I'll be able to release it by the end of November, but that's not a promise. I'm only on chapter 9 at the moment, so predicting a release date is a hit and miss proposition. Much depends upon things beyond my control. I burned a week of vacation time in order to get a good start on the book, and it paid off better than I expected.

Today I released another bundle deal. This one contains books 4 - 6 of the peacekeeper series, and like the one I released last month, it is currently bargain priced at $4.59. That's a savings of $4.38 off the list price for the books individually. 



Thank you again for the incredible month.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Ricky. I got a kick out of your mention of The Peacekeepers in Claws 2. I'm still enjoying that one.

I got the first Peacekeepers a while ago but haven't gotten around to reading it yet.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Gertie,

Thank you. I had fun with that little scene.  I almost deleted it. In fact, I was sort of clowning around with the character when I wrote it and had no intentions of leaving the little scene in the book. You know how it is when you're sort of taking a break for a moment from serious writing and goofing off with a few paragraphs. Well, no, I don't suppose you'd ever do that. I was about to delete that bit when it struck me that it was so in character for Corporal Evans that I just left it in the book.

I hope you continue to enjoy the book. I had a lot of fun writing Claws 2.



Thanks for letting me know you enjoyed the scene. I was a bit worried that it might be perceived as over the top, but so far all the feedback on the bit has been positive.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi Gertie,
> 
> Thank you. I had fun with that little scene.  I almost deleted it. In fact, I was sort of clowning around with the character when I wrote it and had no intentions of leaving the little scene in the book. You know how it is when you're sort of taking a break for a moment from serious writing and goofing off with a few paragraphs. Well, no, I don't suppose you'd ever do that. I was about to delete that bit when it struck me that it was so in character for Corporal Evans that I just left it in the book.
> 
> ...


You're right. I don't do that, but sometimes I wish I could.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm happy to announce that I've finished the first draft of book 9 The Warlord. That's still a long way from ready to publish, but it's safe to say the book will release in a few weeks. The photo illustrations I added to Claws 2 worked out so well that Mac and I collaborated on a couple of photos for this book as well. Jason is working on the cover. I still have to polish, revise, and edit the book myself. Then it goes out to the Beta readers. Once it's past those steps it's off to Frankie Sutton for her editing. I'm hoping for a release by Thanksgiving, but that may be too ambitious. 

Thank you for the great sales this month. 

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm happy to announce that I have finished the latest book and have sent it to my editor. Here is the blurb:


You’ve seen her mentioned many times throughout the peacekeeper series. Lina has played a significant role in many of the books, but there have always been unresolved issues regarding her from book one of the series onward. This book solves those mysteries.

What was Lina’s last name?
Where was Lina and what was she doing during the natural disasters that preceded the night of the quakes?
Where was she the night of the quakes?
What was her life like in the aftermath of the quakes?
Why was she so adamant about going to Texas?
What was she doing prior to being captured in Texas?
What were the events that led to her captivity in Texas?
How did Lina and Robert manage to elude the hunter team sent out by Wild Bill?
How were Lina and Robert captured in Kansas?
Where was Lina ranked in skill among the other fighter pilots?
How did she become an escort pilot?
How did Lacey’s death affect Lina?

Learn the answer to all of these questions and more.

The Perspectives series is set in the peacekeeper world. It will show the fan of the series the storyline from the perspective of different characters. Lina’s Story is a book I have considered writing for two years. There will be a couple more books in the Perspectives series. Not all will follow the same format, as in beginning prior to the night of the quakes.

Book 1, Lina’s Story begins in the weeks prior to the night of the quakes and progresses to a point in book nine. It provides more background material on the natural disasters that were occurring prior to the night of the quakes, and details more of Lina’s career as a fighter pilot, escort pilot, and trucker with the peacekeeper fleet.

Along the way, you’ll learn more details about many other characters and events that transpired. I’ll put you beside Lina as she fights the slavers in Texas. You’ll be in the room when she awakens to discover that she has been captured by slavers. Later, when she becomes a fighter pilot, you’ll learn about a secret mission Lina took on for the peacekeeper council, why it was a secret, and how the mission turned out. You’ll attend Lacey’s wake, and learn more about the impact of her death on those who loved her most.

There is by necessity some overlapping of material in Lina’s story from the rest of the series. There had to be because several events were critical to presenting her perspective. Having said that, you’ll find plenty of all new material, meet all new characters, and learn more about some established characters.

Not counting the front and back material, the book is 77,007 words long. The majority of that is all new material.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Ricky. I've got Book 1 in my TBR pile. Seeing this thread reminded me about it. I'll kick it up higher on the list.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Gertie. I hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So when will this new book be available?
You know how bad us fans are - we want it now.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hopefully in a week or two. I've already gotten the manuscript back from my editor with the first round of edits. I'll go through those and then send it back to her later today. We generally end up doing three rounds of editing.

Thank you for your interest. If you haven't gotten Claws yet, you may want to give it a go while it's still free.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah - I have Claws.....should go read it I guess.
Instead of just hanging around here complaining.......


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This book is free today. So are books 2 and 3 of the series. Adventures in Reading is also free for one more day.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I tweeted it for you Ricky. I have over 4K followers so I hope you get 100's of downloads from the tweet.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a note to let you know that I'm still alive and kicking.   I've just been busy the past couple of months and haven't had the chance to get much writing accomplished. I plan to begin work on Peacekeeper 10 this coming week.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

March 18th, the combo book that contains peacekeepers 1-3 will be free. It will be free one day only.



Book 10 is coming along well. Jason is working on the cover.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ricky, I sure hope that those reading this thread go get the book.
It is a great series to be able to start for so little.
And I am personally happy to hear that the new book is moving along.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. I hope the readers take advantage of this opportunity too. I'll be pulling my books from the select program later this month when the contract expires. The experiment hasn't worked out well for me. Therefore, this will be the last opportunity anyone has to get my books free for a considerable period of time.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I decided to post the cover of book 10, which is my current work in progress. Jason Merrick did another great job on the cover.










I'm about at the halfway mark on this book, and hoping to release it by the end of May.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, who is the character on the cover?
Someone we already know?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes and no. Long time readers will have heard the name Nora in a few books, but someone new the series probably won't. She is the leader of the Women's Elite Corp, and will have a role in the book.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm happy to announce that Deceptions, book 10 of the peacekeeper series, is now in the hands of my editor and Beta readers. I'm hoping that I'll be able to release it by the end of May.

I'm now turning my attention to book 11, Despair. After I finish that book, I am considering an epic fantasy novel, but I haven't made a firm decision in that regard at this point.

As always, thank you all for your purchases and your assistance with tagging and the reviews.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

The Peacekeepers Book 10 Deceptions is now live on Amazon.



In other news, I am currently working on book 11. The working subtitle for that book is "Despair." It is my hope to release it by the end of the June. That is an ambitious goal though. Perhaps too ambitious, but I can say that I'm off to a great start on the project.

Thank you all for your purchases, tags and reviews in the past. You are the reason we writers do what we do.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm pleased to announce that Jason has finished the cover for the next book in the series.










That book is coming along well. I was hoping for a release at some point in June, but that's not going to happen. It's looking more and more as if it'll be a late July launch for Book 11, Despair.

Book 10, Deceptions is doing well. Thank you all for your purchases.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a note to let you know that I am still working on book 11. Despair has a plot that is so complex it's taking longer than expected to write, but don't give up on the release. I may have to push it past July because this book will contain several pivotal elements that are critical to the overall story arch. Therefore, I have to exercise a great deal of caution with it.

I hope those of you who are waiting for it will consider the book worth waiting for when you read it.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

My editor informed me last night that there is another book now on the market with the cover image I'm using for Despair. That's unfortunate, but it is too late to change the cover for my book. You'll understand why when you read it. The image is a bigstock photo, so no one gets exclusive usage.

In other news, I plan on devoting this weekend to the book, which is still far from complete. After I finish this peacekeeper book, I have tentative plans to write an apocalyptic book that is not set in the peacekeeper world. It's an ambitious project, but I am hoping to release it by the end of the year. I won't be saying much regarding the book. If I can pull it off, I'm hoping it will set the apocalyptic readers' hearts to thumping in their chests.  

As always, thank you for your purchases, reviews and tags.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Despair is now live on Amazon.



I'd like to thank Jason Merrick for his great covers. He designed another cover with a different photo for the product page after we learned that the original picture we had used had been utilized as the cover for another book. I left the original inside the book along with the new cover because Jason's work deserves to be seen by you readers.

I'd also like to than Frankie Sutton for her hard work on the editing of the book. Her focus and direction led to a much improved final product.

I also want to express my heart-felt gratitude to the many beta readers who supplied input. Those courageous souls were willing to read the pre-edit draft in order to take part in improving the final draft. I couldn't have done it without them.

Any help with Likes and tags would be appreciated.

I plan to begin book 12, subtitled, Sanctuary, in the next few days. Actually, I've already made numerous notes and discussed the plotline with Frankie in detail. My goal is to release the book in early December, but that is an ambitious goal that may not be realistic.

As always, thank you for your patronage.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

I'd like to take a moment to thank everyone who has purchased book 11. Despair has sold well since its release.

I had planned to make the subtitle for book 12 SANCTUARY, but it has been changed to WAR. You'll understand why when you read the book. In other news concerning that book, you can look to see a few photos added to enhance it. I'm excited about their addition. The man in them will be representing a new character who will play a pivotal role in the book.

Jason has completed the cover. I'll post it when the release time draws near. I am hoping that the book will be ready for release in mid-December, but that is an ambitious goal so this isn't a promise.

Thank you again for your purchases.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

Thank you for your purchases of the peacekeeper books this month. Sales are picking up and that makes me happy because I was beginning to think perhaps it was time for me to consider ending the series. That's not a step I want to take at this point because there are many stories yet to relate concerning the peacekeeper world.

Readers who purchase the upcoming release in the series will be in for a shock. The peacekeepers are about to face their ultimate foe, and this time their technological superiority won't be what it was in the past. The Warlord's forces will have had two years to prepare. They put that time to good use.

I'm still hoping for a release before the end of the year, but that's not a promise. 

Thank you for the reviews and tags that you have added in the past. I appreciate the support.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This book is priced at $0.99 and will be through the holiday season. It would make a good gift for the people you know who enjoy reading post apocalyptic fiction that is heavy on the action and adventure.

In other news, Peacekeeper 12, subtitled War is coming along slowly. I had hoped for a December release, but that is looking less and less a possibility. My apologies to you readers who are waiting for the release. I hope you'll feel that it was worth the wait when you read the book.

Here is an excerpt from the book:


    The crew settled down to the task of being on a lengthy patrol. Hours passed uneventfully. When it was time for the crew to eat, Captain Cotton gave the bridge personnel permission to rotate with other crewmen so they could break for lunch. He refused to leave the captain’s chair until the more experienced duty crew returned. Only then did he yield the chair to his second in command long enough to rush to the galley for a quick meal. He returned to resume command in fifteen minutes.
    The afternoon wore on with no sightings of an enemy. The crew took their evening meal in the same manner as they had taken their lunch. Once more the captain refused to leave until the duty crew returned. He had just reached the galley when a voice on the intercom announced, “Captain, we have multiple targets approaching at a high rate of speed. They are less than six minutes out.”
Captain Cotton spun in his tracks and ran back to the bridge as fast as he could run on the slippery deck. The second in command got to his feet and moved out of the way as he entered the room to resume command. “Report,” he ordered briskly as he took his seat.
    “Drones three and four spotted a patrol of six aircraft headed in this direction,” reported the Drone Commander. “The operators reported it and took evasive courses to avoid detection, as per standing orders. They are now about four minutes out. I ordered the two drones to take a pursuit course, but they are much slower than the fighters they are pursuing.”
    “Move the drones to defense position one.”
    “Yes, Captain,” the officer responded.
    “Weapons officer, make certain we are ready.”
    “The gunners are ready, sir. Do you want us to fire warning salvos or target to kill?”
    “We have confirmation that they are the enemy?”
    “Yes, sir,” responded the drone commander.
    “Target to kill.”

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Ricky,

Patiently waiting and waiting.. 

I am still 3 books behind on this wonderful series but slowly catching up, considering a few months ago, I was just reading Book 7! Heh!

ebc aka AH


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for the compliment and for continuing to invest your time in the series. I hope you continue to enjoy it. Book 12 will bean epic war fought between the peacekeepers and their arch rival. I hope you'll find it worth the wait.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

The Birth of the Peacekeepers is currently free at Amazon. Merry Christmas everyone.  

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

and it is still free - get it while you can and start reading the series.


just sayin........


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you.   That was kind of you.


----------

